# 1970 Ford 3000 gas engine noise



## Kersplat (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all. I have found a gas 1970 Ford 3000 8 speed for sale that I want to buy that looks promising. The guages all work and it is showing 3350 hrs. Cranks, shifts, and runs fine, good brakes, good paint, private owner who's had it for a few years. They will take 3500.00 for it. Now here's the the thing that worries me: I can hear a slight clanking or deep clicking in the engine. The sound is higher than the mains and is more noticable at low revs. The seller says that it is a wrist pin and that he heard it when he bought it and ask a mechanic who said that "all these old Fords have that wrist pin noise" Now, I've seen situations like this on cars and other mechanical things and sometimes a noise is just part of the machine and that's how it is and they run on just fine. BUT, I'm not familiar with Ford 3000 gas engine tractors. Any thoughts from ya'll would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Ultimately, you're probably looking at an engine rebuild....$3k. May be many years into the future, or it may be soon.


----------



## Kersplat (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'll give it another close listen.


----------

